
Ask HN: How is FB Messenger on ios in terms of privacy? - batmaniam
I recently switched to an iphone from an android. Up until this point, I&#x27;ve avoided downloading Messenger because my old android phone was running an outdated version of android and didn&#x27;t come with privacy guards. I now have an iphone SE, and I was curious after reading all the articles about the pro-privacy stance on the iphones, will ios provide safeguards against messenger doing shady things, like:<p>- Secretly opening the mic to listen in on conversations<p>- Block Messenger from accessing phone contacts, call history, and text messages<p>- Block Messenger from accessing my phone number, so that other people can&#x27;t auto-sync me on their phone using their contacts list.<p>And any other sorts of weird things? A lot of my friends only use facebook, so I&#x27;m still tied to it. I also don&#x27;t want to use a browser on the phone, because that is super clunky, so I&#x27;m thinking of using the native app. I tried looking for an open source privacy-friendly version for ios, but they are nonexistent.
======
RandomGuyDTB
The platform itself is super insecure (this is my opinion and I understand it
may be untrue) but if you're on the newest version of iOS Apple has had a
reliable track record of protecting users' data. I would put Messenger on my
iPhone if I had one.

~~~
batmaniam
I have 12.0.1 installed, I didn't see any privacy related description in the
info area.

